# Hospital bag for premature babies...



## AlwaysDreamin

Hi all, hope you and little ones are doing well.

I'm expecting twins and have been told to expect to be admitted to hospital at any time due to iugr and aedf on twin 1. I am 26 weeks.

Today I'm planning to sort out my hospital bag so I can at least feel abit more prepared. 

But I have no idea what to pack. What do I need? 

And more importantly, what on earth do I pack for 2 babies that can potentially end up being so premature? :( 

Needing abit of help x


----------



## Foogirl

To be honest, in terms of what you will need for the babies, it won't be that much. Most hospitals (in the UK) provide nappies, cotton wool etc for preemies. They don't wear clothes in the incubators - at least not at first. There is a big risk in terms of infection for these little miracles so bringing things in isn't ideal. I would perhaps suggest packing a soft blanket for your first cuddles as hospital blankets arent very soft - but be prepared that they may prefer you not to use it at first, until the wee ones get stronger.

I would just think about what you might need to make your own stay more comfortable. By the time they need any thing, you'll have been discharged.

The only "emergency" item Mr Foo had to go and get for me was a decent breast pump as our hospital had none spare for me to use. Even if you aren't planning on breastfeeding long term, being able to supply BM whilst they are in NNICU is not only beneficial to the little ones, but gives you something to do as a mum that will make you feel useful and it really helped me.


----------



## AlwaysDreamin

Thank you so much! Very helpful advice :) 
I feel like I'm so under prepared and haven't really a clue what I'm doing... x


----------



## Foogirl

I know it doesn't feel like it but when it comes to preemies, having any advance notice at all can be a bonus. I have none whatsoever! I managed with a few bits just for me, so really there is no need to take anything for Little ones.

Things you can do to prepare though. Look in to some of the practical things like, what are the long term parking arrangements at the hospital and if there is a charge for parking, can you get a discount. Organise a trip to the NNICU and have a tour. Ask them what they provide. If you're up to it, do some mass cooking and batch freezing of meals for yourselves, they will definitely come in handy once your NNICU journey starts. Have a look for support locally from Bliss - a huge help!! Talk to your employer and have OH do the same, forewarn them of the situation and sort out what leave he will get. Speak to your GP to find out who your healt visitor will be. She needs to be involved at the start.


----------



## TheNewMrsB

I had nothing ready for my son but like foogirl said the hospital provided clothes and nappies and cotton wool until I could get my own.

Asda is great for small baby clothes and their tiny baby nappies are great too x


----------



## AP

Although we had nothing prepared all I really needed was the main bits for me (clothing, maternity bits) and like Foo says the only thing related to the babies would be a breast pump. I found I got quite isolated in NICU so would spent my days visiting LO and then going home or the shops to stock up for homecoming, and that really helped me get through the hard days


----------



## jandksmommy

Don't worry about packing for the twins, these ladies are right, you will be out of hospital before they will and anything they need in those first few days will be provided by the hospital.

If you end up staying in the hospital for weeks before the birth, here is a list of things I ended up wanting/needing during my very long stay: comfy pajamas and robe, comfy clothes for days you feel like getting dressed, LOTION and lip palm (hospitals are so dry), my own soap and shampoo, my pillow and blanket (hospital ones are not normally comfortable), a few books, a calendar (I had one that I wrote the milestones in so I could celebrate each one we made it to), salt and pepper (if the food at your hospital is as bad as the one I was at, hehe), a journal to write in, and I took my cosmetics and some hair items so that I could feel 'normal'. I was in there a long time so I also ended up getting things like a deck of cards and puzzle books to pass some of the time. A lot of hospitals here (Canada) have free Wi-Fi for long term patients so I having my laptop there also helped fill the days.

Hope this is helpful. :)


----------



## Heramys

Trousers for you that doesn't press on your wound if you're having c-sec. Nursing bra that'll fit a pad plus at least one size up (you'll probably pump and when those boobs start leaking...)


----------



## AlwaysDreamin

Wonderful advice ladies, thank you all so much. 
I hope you all know how much it means to someone like me that you would take the time to help... I really am a bag of nerves! Lol. 
I have most things sorted for myself... I need to get some more bras though, I seem to have out grown my maternity ones already! 
Does anyone know where I can buy breast pads (I'm in the uk too)? And will I need then straight away? x


----------



## JJKCB

Foogirl said:


> To be honest, in terms of what you will need for the babies, it won't be that much. Most hospitals (in the UK) provide nappies, cotton wool etc for preemies.

they do but my hospital belittled us and said we where bad parents for not being prepared, they where horrible and we had to fight them for a nappy and milk because they said 'we should have our own' - my son was born early due in a blizzard so its not even like I could send OH to the shops, it took ages along multiple blocked roads just trying to get to the hospital but they said it showed we weren't interested

old now but for the OP:

milk
nappies
cotton wool
baby body/suit
coming home outfit (always good to be prepared for the best, we took different sizes inluding preemie but DS fit in regular at birth)
hat
mitts
breast pads
maternity pads
bras
phone and charger
pajamas (in case you need to stay in)
toiletries (for yourself)
clothes for you to come home in (you can drop a few sizes, I went from 16 to 12)

good luck


----------



## Foogirl

JJKCB said:


> Foogirl said:
> 
> 
> To be honest, in terms of what you will need for the babies, it won't be that much. Most hospitals (in the UK) provide nappies, cotton wool etc for preemies.
> 
> they do but my hospital belittled us and said we where bad parents for not being prepared, they where horrible and we had to fight them for a nappy and milk because they said 'we should have our own' - my son was born early due in a blizzard so its not even like I could send OH to the shops, it took ages along multiple blocked roads just trying to get to the hospital but they said it showed we weren't interested kClick to expand...

I would be bringing a complaint against the staff who acted that way. Were they NNICU staff or maternity? Write to the chief exec of the trust because that kind of attitude should be stamped out.


----------



## JJKCB

Foogirl said:


> JJKCB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foogirl said:
> 
> 
> To be honest, in terms of what you will need for the babies, it won't be that much. Most hospitals (in the UK) provide nappies, cotton wool etc for preemies.
> 
> they do but my hospital belittled us and said we where bad parents for not being prepared, they where horrible and we had to fight them for a nappy and milk because they said 'we should have our own' - my son was born early due in a blizzard so its not even like I could send OH to the shops, it took ages along multiple blocked roads just trying to get to the hospital but they said it showed we weren't interested kClick to expand...
> 
> I would be bringing a complaint against the staff who acted that way. Were they NNICU staff or maternity? Write to the chief exec of the trust because that kind of attitude should be stamped out.Click to expand...

materinity... I dont think they had a nicu so we where just in a private observation room

its been 5 years now so I doubt much would happen, I tried to complain at the time but the midwifes just kept saying I had post natal depression every time I objected to something (which was later proved completely incorrect, I have never had depression but they really try to convince you that your crazy if you stand up to them)

if I get pregnant again im boycotting that hospital and going to the one in the next city which is supposed to be amazing according to my friends who had children there (on had a 28 week preemie) and have a top of the range NICU and family housing unit


----------



## Foogirl

JJKCB said:


> materinity... I dont think they had a nicu so we where just in a private observation room
> 
> its been 5 years now so I doubt much would happen, I tried to complain at the time but the midwifes just kept saying I had post natal depression every time I objected to something (which was later proved completely incorrect, I have never had depression but they really try to convince you that your crazy if you stand up to them)
> 
> if I get pregnant again im boycotting that hospital and going to the one in the next city which is supposed to be amazing according to my friends who had children there (on had a 28 week preemie) and have a top of the range NICU and family housing unit

yeah, the attitudes of NNICU staff generally are much more sensitive. Maternity wards have no bloody clue!


----------



## 4 boys

Congratulations on your pregnancy :flower:

I pray you don't have them too early but if it's got to be I hope all goes well and please take it a day at a time. They will be good and bad days, happiness and upsetment, laughter and tears but remember nothing is your fault so don't blame yourself...:nope:

I've had 4 premature sons
34wks- 28wks- 26wks- 36wks ( went in early labour at 17+7,had cervical stitch at 18wks) I'm very lucky with three sons, they have problems due to preterm and my first born is fine :thumbup:

I only took nappies they provided everything at a early stage but once they can wear clothes you can take your own or borrow but they will tell you so don't go rushing for lots of things wait a little.
You need clothes, maternity towels plenty,breast pads and depending your stay something to eat&drink.Dont forget your phone&camra them first moments are very special :hugs:

All the best keep us updated hope all goes well :hugs::hugs:


----------

